#  Vorstellungen >   Gültigkeit von Kassenrezept für orthop.Schuheinlangen? >

## wuslon72

Hallo.... 
..meine Frage ist, wielange gilt ein Kassenrezept (rot) für Schuheinlagen? Hab das bereits Anfang Oktober bekommen, und noch keine Gelegenheit gehabt, dies abzugeben.....oder ist hier auch ein gewisser Toleranzspielraum der jeweiligen Orthopäden vorhanden? 
Danke für die Antwort!!    :zd_bye_3_cut: LG wuslon72

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hallo, 
ich würde sagen, du musst ein neues Rezept besorgen und dich schnell darum kümmern.   

> *Wie lange ist ein Rezept gültig ?  * Ein Rezept ist grundsätzlich 30 Tage ab Austellungsdatum gültig. In diesem Zeitraum sollte eine Hilfsmittelversorgung erfolgt sein. Die Krankenkasse haben das Recht, ein "veraltetes" Rezept (> 30 Tage) abzulehnen.* 
> Quelle*

----------

